# Harry the horse



## esiotrot (Sep 10, 2012)

My sister's horse, Harry, had passed away in the night.

Just wanted to mention it in respect of them both.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear, horses always seem so long lived.


----------



## esiotrot (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you.
He would have been 29 in January.

Sad time


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 10, 2012)

Awwww, we love horses. RIP Mr. Harry...


----------



## kathyth (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry Harry passed away!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2012)

29! Wow!! That is very old for a horse. Please express my sympathies to your sister. I lost a very old horse last year. Mae was 27.


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2012)

That's is so sad. Nice though that he did have a long life. My condolences to all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry for your sisters loss. I try to explain to my non-horse friends that a horse offers companionship similar to a dog. They get to live longer though. My horse,(Monster) is 27 this year and I know I've got to be realistic about him passing soon. But that doesn't make it any easier. 
I've never understood the folks that can just drop off their horse at the auction as if they're disposable animals. Sad to hear.


----------



## esiotrot (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. My sister has (had  ) 5 horses, but he was her first & she described him as her best friend. They were companions for 22 years. It's a loss to my sister & also to his horse family


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 11, 2012)

esiotrot said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. My sister has (had  ) 5 horses, but he was her first & she described him as her best friend. They were companions for 22 years. It's a loss to my sister & also to his horse family



Awww Lou big hugs to you all xxx RIP Harry x


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2012)

RIP!!


----------

